# Lowrance X-67C to a M-68



## 06basstracker (Oct 9, 2007)

I currently have a Lowrance X-67C. Was wondering if it would be worth the while to upgrade to the Lowrance M-68? Also if I could use the same transducer? Any help would be great.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

i have a m-68c and love it. i mainly use mine for icefishing but i also put it on my duck boat. it is great to have the mapping gps when it is foggy out. the transducer is the same. you would have to buy the icemachine package to use it icefishin which is worth every penny. they are alot nice than any flasher unit.


----------



## 06basstracker (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info captS.


----------

